# Laundry lady won't stop staring



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EDIT: I got a date! WTF! See post #51 on page 4

It's getting out of hand, from time to time whenever I go to pick up my laundry (yes, I'm lazy and outsource my laundry nowadays), she's there... and she just stares O.O 
I smile, she smiles back, but then she just stares O.O
Its almost like she freezes when I walk in too! Bah!

(Young lady at the laundry btw, she doesn't seem to work there, but hell if I know... whenever I see her she just stands there and stares)

Meh, whatever, so I walk in, see her, smile, let her stare and start pretending she's not even there, talk to her mum/aunt/whatever, no small talk please, just give me my bloody laundry so I can escape the staring! And back to the office. 

Have I spoken a word to this lady? Nope. Am I interested? Nope.
(Though she is cute, but meh, I'm not looking)

But ENOUGH is ENOUGH! I'm getting to the bottom of all this staring ONCE AND FOR ALL. So come now ladies, tell all, do you stare? If so... why?! :scratchhead:

Tis rude!


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

to give you you excuses to write posts like this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

RD you poor thing... you must feel like a piece of meat!

I'd suggest... keep ignoring her and put your shirt back on.

:smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I stare all the time. Mostly because people interest me, and I'm nosy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL!



> I stare all the time. Mostly because people interest me, and I'm nosy.


But tis rude =/
Don't they notice?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Probably. I don't realize I'm doing it most of the time. It's usually when I'm bored and trying to pass the time. 

The best advice coming from a rude starer is to stare right back at her. This should end it. That is unless you like it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Really? Even if he's noticed? You just keep staring? =/
Well I guess I'll try that the next time I go to the laundry and see her. See if it works.

Reminds me when I was very young, in a nightclub there was also this lady who didn't stop staring, I was in a bad mood so I walked right up to her and yelled "WTF are you staring at?!"... she just went =O... and I walked away lol

Back in those days if a male does it - I took it as a signal that they wanted to start something. And being the nutcase that I was, I always started fights because of it - if he stared at me for more than 2-3 seconds (another reason I hate people who wear sunglasses - I can't tell!)


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, I try not to be obvious about it. GEESH! The drool only slips out on rare occasions! 

If the person notices me staring, I either stop or start a conversation.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe she doesn't speak English, so all she does is smile and stare.

Maybe you always have skidmarks in your underwear, so you're known as the "skidmark guy" at the laundromat and all she can do is stare in order to keep from busting out laughing.

Maybe she's wondering if you're stalking her since you always come in when she's there.

Maybe your ex-wife does her laundry there, too, so she's heard all about you from her, and is staring wondering if what she's heard is true...

Maybe she thinks you're cute and is too nervous to say anything to you in front of her family?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Then there's something severely wrong with this woman =/
She's a shameless starer!

*sigh* Heh guess another thing I can do is tell the older lady (who seems to run the place) "btw can you please tell your daughter/niece/whatever to stop staring at me? It's making me uncomfortable and if it continues I'm taking my business elsewhere"
Guess that should stop it.



norajane said:


> Maybe she doesn't speak English, so all she does is smile and stare.
> 
> Maybe you always have skidmarks in your underwear, so you're known as the "skidmark guy" at the laundromat and all she can do is stare in order to keep from busting out laughing.
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

Maybe it's that huge bundle of socks you have stuffed in your front pocket. Or is that...oh.....?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

norajane said:


> Maybe she doesn't speak English, so all she does is smile and stare.


Quite possibly, but who doesn't speak english in this city these days... oh thats right, illegal immigrants lol



> Maybe you always have skidmarks in your underwear, so you're known as the "skidmark guy" at the laundromat and all she can do is stare in order to keep from busting out laughing.


Hell that is disgusting lol



> Maybe she's wondering if you're stalking her since you always come in when she's there.


=/
Bah how could she think that, I need my laundry done not her! lol



> Maybe your ex-wife does her laundry there, too, so she's heard all about you from her, and is staring wondering if what she's heard is true...


Fk now that would be awkward =/



> Maybe she thinks you're cute and is too nervous to say anything to you in front of her family?


But most normal women won't stare like her right?



Want2babettrme said:


> Maybe it's that huge bundle of socks you have stuffed in your front pocket. Or is that...oh.....?


Yeah but then wouldn't she be staring at my bundle of socks instead of my face? Heh

Besides I find it weird she's not exactly checking me out like looking up and down, she's just staring at me.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Random, seriously just chill. Have fun with it. Next time you go in put a giant wart on the tip of your nose. 

Or start talking to yourself and rip up an old cloth in front of her!! 

OH..I could have so much fun if I were in your shoes!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, I just can't stand it when people stare, that's all, probably a childhood thing. A few short glances or a woman checking me out is flattering... but this is just something else >.<!

What fun could I have with this? Without embarrassing myself that is  lol


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Go cammando and wear low fitting pants. When you bend over to get the clothes out of the dryer :O Better yet, wear a thong!!

Or fold a bunch of extra large women's underwear in front of her. Make comments like ohhhh..I liked these ones


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL!

I no longer erm... possess an adult woman's apparel. So if I was to even touch a woman's underwear in front of her, it would be grabbing other people's property! Bleh! lol

So if I fold any underwear it would be my own. Guess I could always grab my own underwear and sniff it in front of her. :rofl:

... ok that was just FKING WRONG >.>
Bleh!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

You should just look right into her eyes and say "HI!"

She'll either blush like crazy (funny) or scream and run away (also pretty amusing).

Either way, her bluff is called. Bet she isn't around or is "busy" next time you're in.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Or might just keep staring, or giggle and just keep staring and I'll stand there looking like even more of a tool. Heh

But yeah, I'll think of something the next time she's there.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

:rofl:Oh i like the underwear sniff idea. You should do it before you put it in the wash!

Please don't actually sniff though...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ironic thing is it might just end up with me being stared at more lol

And if word goes out, stared at by the entire street!!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

LMAO 

Do something less dramatic but still unusual. Drop something "accidentally" in front of her. Hmmmm a parole officers card?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh a dildo... nah too dramatic still lol


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I know! shake a pair of undies beside her with some shave clippings inside. She'll think you're a hairy monkey when all the clippings fall to the ground beside her. Maybe even blow on them and send some flying in her direction!!!:rofl:

DO IT!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

norajane said:


> Maybe you always have skidmarks in your underwear, so you're known as the "skidmark guy" at the laundromat and all she can do is stare in order to keep from busting out laughing.


I have coffee up my nose now thank you:rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:rofl:

Yeah I like the idea of blowing... nothing like having a man's pubs blown in your face to stop one from staring eh?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Perhaps she has a mental disorder and lacks social skills.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I like the idea of blowing... nothing like having a man's pubs blown in your face to stop one from staring eh?


DO IT! And report back. I want the details. Damn I wish I could stare as it was happening!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Married but Happy said:


> Perhaps she has a mental disorder and lacks social skills.


=/

Aww, now you put it that way, I could potentially traumatise her with pubs in her face... bah!



> DO IT! And report back. I want the details. Damn I wish I could stare as it was happening!


Heh yeah we'll see the next time I go in around next week or so.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Put a little mayo in the end of a Jumbo condom and just have it accidentally fall out of the laundry....


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe its that black silk man-thong she's washing every week. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, or sing Hot Dog Condom Style:

PSY - "GANGNAM STYLE" (ê°•ë‚¨ìŠ¤íƒ€ì�¼) PARODY - ENGLISH VERSION - YouTube

Condom style! 



Starstarfish said:


> Maybe its that black silk man-thong she's washing every week.
> 
> Just sayin'.




lol


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Then sneeze into your hand and offer her a handshake...

So lucky you are to get to have this much fun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh yeah at least until the next time I get rudely stared at again.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Hopefully it won't be me....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You look away once a man notices - which is the polite thing to do.

So I doubt you'll be targeted by my facial pub-blowing!  lol


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Perhaps she has a mental disorder and lacks social skills.


These were my thoughts. I have a neighbour who stares a lot. He has special needs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So will blowing pubs in face traumatise her?

Or should I just go ahead hehe


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't think so, maybe she will learn that staring can get you in trouble...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye something her aunt/mum/whatever should have taught her. Bah! Oh well, we'll see what happens next week


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

can't really vote on this because I stare for different reasons post a picture of yourself and I'll vote lol There are some guys that are HOT and yes I stare and fantasize that I'm single and they're a virgin that needs teaching lol There is one guy that comes into my work and I can't help but stare at him, he has a uni-brow and I'm just wondering why in the hell he doesn't do something about it, it really looks awful. Moles drive me crazy too, I just think if I had one of those big things hanging off my face I get it removed even if I had to do it myself.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

LMAO. That's warped! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Argh... nothing makes you more self-conscious than a woman staring at you non-stop >.<

*checks face*
*checks hair*
*checks for holes in pants*
*is zip broken*
*did I shave my unibrow* 

Wait... is this also potentially a reason why women stare? To see him get all self-conscious and sh-t? Bah


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe you remind her of her Dad or Uncle....or someone important to her... 

I think you should follow Traci's suggestion: go in a thong and act totally normal. :rofl:

Maybe she thinks that eye contact is sexy? 

Maybe she is doing her kegel exercises and trying to orgasm while staring at you?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Ewwww. LMAO. Kegal exercises!!! Gosh that's funny!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I Notice The Details said:


> Maybe you remind her of her Dad or Uncle....or someone important to her...


I knew it... I am aging 



> I think you should follow Traci's suggestion: go in a thong and act totally normal. :rofl:


Mate, I want to minimise people staring, not maximise it! lol



> Maybe she thinks that eye contact is sexy?


Prolonged rude eye contact? Can a woman possibly think that? =O



> Maybe she is doing her kegel exercises and trying to orgasm while staring at you?


:rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

A boogie hanging out of your nose.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> A boogie hanging out of your nose.


But wouldn't that make you go O.O
And then... Eww...

Not... just O.O ?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

And then he picked it and ate it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_

And she wanted to try it...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye, I can never get enough of the taste!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, update guys, didn't think I would update this thread at all over a random staring laundry lady... but well heh...

Anyways, I was dropping my laundry to the shop this arvo, and what do you know, the starer was there. I wasn't really prepared, so sorry guys, I didn't expect to see her there, so I didn't have pubs in my underwear ready to blow in her face  . 

But regardless, I decided enough is enough, and I was going to scare her off one way or another. So I walked up to her and said "Hi", she smiled and replied, seemed shy - or so I thought, so I went straight out and told her that I've noticed that she's been staring at me every time I walked in. Now I expected her to blush and come up with some excuse but instead she laughed, admitted it, and replied that she was wondering when I was actually going to come up to talk to her... :slap: 

Well, I didn't see that coming, I was caught off guard, though flattered, and also annoyed, because she just made ME look shy. Anyways we hit it off with conversation, probably because I didn't want to give her the impression that I WAS shy, when I wasn't... bah! 

And well, I got a date tomorrow night... yeah I know. 

I have no idea what came over me, maybe I got carried away with the flirting. She's decent enough, does have a nice smile, big pretty eyes, tall for an asian lady, had a nice top and tight jeans with long legs. Weird game however... but guess it worked =/

Oh well, might as well give her a chance, and friendzone her tomorrow. I'll also drop the bomb and tell her straight out "Oh btw, I'm going to be a divorcee soon and I have a daughter who will rip your guts out if she ever sees you with me. Oh and my cat is feral." 

Looks like this will be my 2nd date this year outside of meetup.com
Bleh... can't believe this happened, fking random date outta nowhere


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Good thing you didn't blow pubs in her face! Who's awful idea was that anyway?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*ahem* 

At least the staring has stopped, even if I have to give a random lady a free meal. But oh well, one free meal, then friendzone her, and it'll be back to normal.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> *ahem*
> 
> At least the staring has stopped, even if I have to give a random lady a free meal. But oh well, one free meal, then friendzone her, and it'll be back to normal.


Why bother with dating if its for friend zone? Oh...you hope to get lucky....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I wasn't even planning to ask her out, it just happened that way. Hell it's hard to explain =/

Lets just say the only way I could stop myself from being embarrassed further was to ask her out. She poked my pride, tis all.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I wasn't even planning to ask her out, it just happened that way. Hell it's hard to explain =/
> 
> Lets just say the only way I could stop myself from being embarrassed further was to ask her out. She poked my pride, tis all.


Nah. It's a thing us women have over men called T n' A. You had no control once the blood started flowing south. Poor poor man. I feel for you


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Actually, the blood didn't flow south this time. Not much anyways.

Meh, very few women in my life managed to seduce me - I'm picky like that. I admit she does have game (though weird), but we'll see tomorrow night.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Actually, the blood didn't flow south this time. Not much anyways.
> 
> Meh, very few women in my life managed to seduce me - I'm picky like that. I admit she does have game (though weird), but we'll see tomorrow night.


You humor me. You despised this women to the point where you were going to blow pubs in her face and now you are dating her:scratchhead:

I'll never understand men...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well she went from shy and annoying to confident and flattering as soon as we broke the ice. So meh 

Anyways lets see what happens tonight.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Well she went from shy and annoying to confident and flattering as soon as we broke the ice. So meh
> 
> Anyways lets see what happens tonight.


Go for the Gold!! Good luck!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, though I doubt anything is going to happen. It's just for fun and its nice to have some flattering company when eating out. I'm not really ready for anything at the moment. I'll be dropping the bomb too in regards to my marriage/daughter which will probably make her agree to being just friends anyway.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

If I am lucky enough to get a smile from a total stranger, it feels great. Can't deny it and anyone who says it doesn't is full of crap. No, I'm not looking for anything and don't pursue it any further, but it is pretty cool when a woman (especially a younger one) checks me out. I pleasantly reciprocate the smile and short greeting and go about my day, albeit feeling like the old guy's still got it!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> If I am lucky enough to get a smile from a total stranger, it feels great. Can't deny it and anyone who says it doesn't is full of crap. No, I'm not looking for anything and don't pursue it any further, but it is pretty cool when a woman (especially a younger one) checks me out. I pleasantly reciprocate the smile and short greeting and go about my day, albeit feeling like the old guy's still got it!


Does this mean I'd have permission to stare at you?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

40isthenew20 said:


> If I am lucky enough to get a smile from a total stranger, it feels great. Can't deny it and anyone who says it doesn't is full of crap. No, I'm not looking for anything and don't pursue it any further, but it is pretty cool when a woman (especially a younger one) checks me out. I pleasantly reciprocate the smile and short greeting and go about my day, albeit feeling like the old guy's still got it!


To be smiled at is flattering, to be stared at... bleh

Not that I'm complaining now since her intentions have been made clear and I got a date  Even if I doubt anything is going to happen but, meh, we'll see tonight.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I soooo wish I could stare at you random. What do you behave like when your annoyed? I think it would be sooooo funny to watch you get all worked up. 

But then again, I've taught you way too many anti staring acts. I could be in trouble if I did.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sure if you want pubs in your face


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Sure if you want pubs in your face


Depends how they get there!!

BOO YAH!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol

Naughty... tsk tsk
Think you could use some spanking from your husband


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

A date, thats too funny!

Oh wait this is TAM we can build a whole personality profile around a stare. Let me see....:scratchhead:


There is  sassy

She might have a penis 

She might be a cat lady :cat:

Or a social butterfly. :butterfly:

She might be evil incarnate :FIREdevil:

Or an angle :angel3:


Or both, and angle on the streets and a demon in the sheets, 

:woohoo:

She might be a combination of BPD and P/A issed:

or

She might have that come hither look :bringiton: 

Or make you an offer you can't refuse :moon:

It may turn a bit kinky :whip: (Don't trigger!)

Or she may just be a lot of bouncy fun. :bounce:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol Decorum WTF?! :rofl:

EDIT: Ok guys, think I'm ready, got my hot shirt out with jeans, should I dress fancy? Nah fk it... I'll get my sports watch. Dreamy lights ready in the bedroom just in case, took out the trash, kitchen clean...

EDIT2: Bleh, can't find my cologne =/
Looks like I'll have to leave early and pick some up as well as some protection. Preparation prevents piss poor performance as they always say

EDIT3: Ok fellas, I'm going in sporty, forget my playa shirt, wearing just a casual white top, besides she's mostly only seen me in business attire and I wanna show off a bit 

And before I forget...
*trims pubs*
Fking forest atm! 

Hehe wish me luck!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Lol Decorum WTF?! :rofl:
> 
> EDIT: Ok guys, think I'm ready, got my hot shirt out with jeans, should I dress fancy? Nah fk it... I'll get my sports watch. Dreamy lights ready in the bedroom just in case, took out the trash, kitchen clean...
> 
> ...


You and your pubs. I think you just like talking about them! 
I didn't realize how much effort a guy put into his appearance for a date. BRAVO! Have fun!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok... update, and well, things went... ok, I guess

First off, she was DAMN hot tonight... like ok, she was always decent looking, but tonight was something else. She's actually a really fun girl, and we had a good laugh about the staring (she claims I looked first! The nerve!) heh. She's rather family orientated, seems hardworking, is currently studying full-time while helping her mum at the shop. She didn't seem put off about the fact that I'm seperated and have a daughter. In fact she kept asking about my daughter, didn't seem threatened at all... strange =/

I gave the usual white lies about 'working' as an 'event coordinator', but we didn't really get into that. Good sign. I was going to friend zone her there and then but her acceptance of my situation (seperation/daughter) kinda made me hesitate. 

In fact, I wanted to get to know her more so we went for a walk after dinner and mucked around. She was quite cozy to hang around so I decided to take her bowling but it was closed (WTF?! On a long weekend?!) so I changed my mind and decided to drive around and we were about to hit a karaoke bar but one look inside and we decided against it (and laughed about it). 

At this point I got a little annoyed because that was 2 fails (stupid bowling club and weird folk in the karaoke bar) and if I ended the date it would be on a sour note =/
She was pleasant company though and didn't take it seriously, in fact she didn't seem bothered at all, and didn't mind spending more time with me. I wasn't going to risk strike 3 though so last resort, drove her down to my 'magic' spot where there was a great view of the city lights (A mate years ago showed it to me, and once he got married I've used it ever since hehe - including on my STBX back in the day!)

And typical, the road was closed off!!! :slap:
But I wasn't going to have a fail date so I moved the signs and drove over the roadwork, FK IT. She found it quite funny. We parked and had some fun by ourselves, put on music. Danced a bit... even managed to break the physical barrier! So I guess (I hope) I managed to save the date.

Anyways, when I knew we've reached the peak of fun I decided to call it the night. So hey, drove her back. Guess I made an impression because she hesitated when leaving, told me to call her soon and what not. This date was seriously close to a disaster (I think), but I'm hoping I did alright. I didn't make a move because of the hiccups tonight - first kiss has to be special after all (you ladies and your first kisses!)

I'm exhausted though... so how did I do? What you ladies think? The dinner and the time we spent at the 'magic spot' was good, shame about the other two spots though but I guess it made us resort to the 'magic spot' instead, turned out good maybe? No? Romantic no? Meh

FK IT >.<


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Ok... update, and well, things went... ok, I guess
> 
> First off, she was DAMN hot tonight... like ok, she was always decent looking, but tonight was something else. She's actually a really fun girl, and we had a good laugh about the staring (she claims I looked first! The nerve!) heh. She's rather family orientated, seems hardworking, is currently studying full-time while helping her mum at the shop. She didn't seem put off about the fact that I'm seperated and have a daughter. In fact she kept asking about my daughter, didn't seem threatened at all... strange =/
> 
> ...


Why do you need us to verify you had a good date? For flip sake Random you made out with the girl! Does that not say it all?

You did amazing Random. Turning potentially awkward situations into fun situations. I say thumbs up!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Why are you telling white lies about "working" as an "event coordinator"? Do you not have a job? Do you have a job that earns so much you want to avoid gold-diggers? 

Just wondering about starting off with lies? And why do you need so much external validation?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Err I didn't make out with her lol but thanks

@EnjoliWoman

I own my own business which has expanded and become a success last few years allowing me to be a sole provider when I was still married. So yeah I want to avoid gold-diggers!

It's not a lie, because that's part of what I do anyways. It's a half-truth  I'm just not telling her I own my workplace hehe

And I was just asking for feedback after a long night and potential disaster lol

EDIT: And yeah, I felt it dragged on a bit, it wasn't as short and sweet as I wanted it but it dragged on because I wanted to end it on a good note.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

First and last impressions are important. 

You took her to the make out point an didn't make out? WHAT?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell I already went further than I anticipated by not friendzoning her!

Besides we did break the physical barrier, dancing together in the moonlight (oh how romantic pffft lol)

And no to making out, it's the first date, and too many hiccups last night. Besides as a man I have to time my first kisses appropriately. You know you ladies take your first kisses seriously, we men have to accommodate!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Hell I already went further than I anticipated by not friendzoning her!
> 
> Besides we did break the physical barrier, dancing together in the moonlight (oh how romantic pffft lol)
> 
> And no to making out, it's the first date, and too many hiccups last night. Besides as a man I have to time my first kisses appropriately. You know you ladies take your first kisses seriously, we men have to accommodate!


My first kiss was definitely something to remember. My H licked my tonsils with a mouthful of snuff!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL

Not many women would be that forgiving, and by habit I don't risk something like that


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

RandomDude,

Have you seen her again? Any more dates yet? Keep us up to date...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, I vented about it in the Life After Divorce section in the Singles of TAM thread lol (I thought this thread was over - as the staring scenario is done) But anyways...

No I haven't seen her since our date, haven't called, haven't texted. It's only been 2 days ago, and she called tonight inviting me out, and wondering why I've been out of contact (WTF?!) but I'm taking care of my daughter who's also not feeling well and I'm a little meh because I do remember telling her my schedule - making me wonder if she was paying attention to half the things I said that night.

I like to be spontaneous with my dates anyway. I told her that I'll call her next week but that's that, no plans so far. She's cute sure, fun, and there's chemistry, but meh, my heart is still hardened so it's just fun for me at the moment. She's already gone further than most dates however this year - like I haven't dumped her yet or friendzoned her.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

You still have laundry to do don't you? I expect a report on laundry lady each week. >(


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I'm a little meh because I do remember telling her my schedule - making me wonder if she was paying attention to half the things I said that night.
> 
> I like to be spontaneous with my dates anyway. I told her that I'll call her next week but that's that, no plans so far. She's cute sure, fun, and there's chemistry, but meh, my heart is still hardened so it's just fun for me at the moment.


She must be very interested in you, and you probably dazzled her on the first date...so she wants more!

Maybe she becomes a good friend or maybe even something more down the road. You never know when or where you will meet the next significant person in your life. Just keep it light and fun. Good luck!!! :smthumbup:

Like Traci says...Keep us posted when you take your laundry in.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh she's not always there but I do intend to call her to invite her out towards the end of the week like this week. I'm curious why she targeted me though especially for months, especially considering her looks as a woman like that doesn't really stay single for long. I don't know her past yet, but I intend to get to know her abit more in that regard on our 2nd date.

Well I do try to leave a good first impression  I almost screwed it up though heh, she dazzled me abit too - I do like how cozy she is, and she definitely looks good when she wants to. However I'm still cautious, before we went out she only ever saw me in business attire and she might still be a gold-digger; not to mention she's Asian (not to stereotype, but many are encouraged by their parents to seek 'financial stability' which sometimes translates into materialism)

I still have my guard up I guess, but for now I intend to just enjoy the company


----------



## SmileEveryDay (Oct 6, 2013)

I just want to say one thing, and hope that many men read it - don't read EVERYTHING that we do to mean that we want you sexually. I'm not being mean its just that geesh, just because we look at you or talk to you - it might just mean that we are, in general, friendly. I know, that makes it really hard to determine the difference between someone who is interested and someone who is not. 

But seriously, she might just be socially unaware. 

Talk to her next time. Then you will have a friendly exchange when you are in. Maybe she won't just stare.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, that was what I was thinking before I got the date :rofl:


----------



## darshanice (Jun 5, 2013)

To answer your original question yes I stare at men for many reasons

They started. I'm top heavy when guys stare I stare back. Once they see I see them they stop stare, which of course makes me happy.

They're cute. That should be a no brainer.

I'm into clothes so if the guy is fashionable I'm looking.

If he has a major flaw. Like a huge nose, missing teeth, or if he's like super hairy.

Also if they look familiar, cause you know sometimes your not sure if you know him or not.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Funny, she claimed the same thing, that I started looking at her first :slap: BULLSH-T! lol


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Funny, she claimed the same thing, that I started looking at her first :slap: BULLSH-T! lol


How rude of you random.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm just teasing


----------



## happynlucky (Jan 30, 2012)

Random : the thread is not over.
I have been reading it for quite some time and i actually wanna know more about ur next meeting. 
meet her n update. :smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

>.<

I'm trying to restrict my concurrent threads! Like, ask one question, let it die, ask another one, let it die etc etc. Otherwise I'll have multiple active threads and people will complain! And if I stick to just one thread for all my questions everyone will be answering an old old question before they get to my real one!

But anyways, as for the next date, it's not really going to be big news anymore, unless we makeout or something! Which I doubt, but I dunno, she's pretty cool so far. Anyways, why is it interesting? Its just a random date with the rude staring 'laundry lady' lol

Hell I bet she'll be very insulted if I use that as her pet name


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> >.<
> 
> I'm trying to restrict my concurrent threads! Like, ask one question, let it die, ask another one, let it die etc etc. Otherwise I'll have multiple active threads and people will complain! And if I stick to just one thread for all my questions everyone will be answering an old old question before they get to my real one!
> 
> ...


Random, your love life is my romance novel. You have to keep writing so I can keep being nosey and reading! I cannot stare at you, so the least I can do is ensure you spill your inner most secrets to me!! Lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh come on

I wouldn't even call it a love life, not yet anyway. I haven't kissed or rammed anyone for 8 months!!! Besides I doubt there's going to be anything worth mentioning on our second date. Unless you see me running around the forums with a massive grin on my face...

... which you can probably guess as to why if it happens.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Oh come on
> 
> I wouldn't even call it a love life, not yet anyway. I haven't kissed or rammed anyone for 8 months!!! Besides I doubt there's going to be anything worth mentioning on our second date. Unless you see me running around the forums with a massive grin on my face...
> 
> ... which you can probably guess as to why if it happens.


So you haven't had sex in 8 months... Tell me about that


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

-.-

No


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Dude, she's initiating a 2nd date and you're playing the "waiting" game?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My daughter was sick and bedridden all weekend and she called out of the blue asking me out of course I was going to say no. And it's not even been a week yet! So what waiting game? lol


----------



## happynlucky (Jan 30, 2012)

How is ur daughter RDude?


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

DND on rdudes door and the bed is squeaking with laundry lady?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Guys, this little encounter is over, well mostly, we're just friends now:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/128898-i-feel-so-rotten.html


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Well she should at least wash your underwear now...


----------

